# Musings on the black dragons



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive been reading Corax, and the middle book had some parts on the devolving raptors. What caught my eye, was remarks about several of the raptors having bony growths on their arms they used as weapons. One of them constantly filed them down with a las-rasp and they would keep regrowing. 

Could the Black Dragons have been founded from this tainted ravenguard geneseed?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I do believe that is what has been heavily implied.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Just a commet there is no kind of acceptance for parent chapter, for the black dragons. But there are also heavy links to the salamanders space marine chapter.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Derp...

Wow I really messed up the Raven Guard and Salamanders there, because that's what I meant to have implied.

I feel so stupid right now...

thanks @Battman for making me feel derpy.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Derpy? Its a fairly reasonable thought between the chaos of the heresy involving the tainting of the ravengaurd genestock or the cursed 21st foundings or one of the others. Mutant chapter have been formed, just the black dragons specifically have been mentioned to be linked to the salamanders as i said.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Battman said:


> Derpy? Its a fairly reasonable thought between the chaos of the heresy involving the tainting of the ravengaurd genestock or the cursed 21st foundings or one of the others. Mutant chapter have been formed, just the black dragons specifically have been mentioned to be linked to the salamanders as i said.
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


Might you elaborate on what links the black dragons to the salamanders?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Its mentioned in the second book of the salamanders Anthology, on of the salamanders space marines talking to a guardsman from memory been a while since I've read it.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Battman said:


> Its mentioned in the second book of the salamanders Anthology, on of the salamanders space marines talking to a guardsman from memory been a while since I've read it.
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


But -what- exactly? im looking for details.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry can't offer much more. Don't have my copy anymore so can't even flick through, maybe the lexicanum ( http://www.lexicanum.com/ ) could offer an exert.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------

